# Dolby Atmos



## Ajaikumar (Sep 2, 2017)

is there any dolby atmos modded driver for pc in this forum ?

i tried this below one...
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ek-hd-audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/

but i'm not getting dolby atmos.. instead im getting dolby audio


----------



## dvojinov (Sep 2, 2017)

to get DOLBY ATMOS you have to have DOLBY ATMOS HARDWARE one cant do a magic trick and preform DOLBY ATMOS on hardware that doesn't have the specification . 
So you should have an ATMOS receiver/decoder and a speaker setup of at least 5.1.2 everything else is BULLSHIT !|
learn something :

https://www.dolby.com/us/en/guide/dolby-atmos-speaker-setup/index.html

What you people see as ATMOS is "ATMOS for Headphones" for PC which is pure PSEUDO 3D as many others already available and is 2ch STEREO.
 You can hack drivers as much as you wish if the hardware doesn't detect ATMOS  it will not encode anything therefore it wont work
Where do you want to hear 2 extra ATMOS channels that are channeling to the ceiling speakers ??

Much easier solution would be DTS:X as it doesn't require extra hardware but use a sort of Virtual method on existing 5.1 surround systems which now give us something like PSEUDO Atmospheric Surround audio , but tahts also not available for PC however most receivers that support Dolby Atmos support DTS:X as well .

more about this subject :
https://www.crutchfield.com/S-Ohvpw2GPWB6/learn/dts-x-vs-dolby-atmos.html


----------



## dvojinov (Sep 2, 2017)

here is how it should work from Windows 10

1 . buy a good Dolby Atmos Reciver
2 .buy a good setup of at least 5.1.2 Atmos certified speakers or upgrade existing 5.1 by buying and adding only ATMOS speakers
3. have an optical OUT from your PC
4. buy license  DOLBY ATMOS FOR HOME THEATER over MICROSOFT market
5. connect your PC using Optical cable with your Receiver
6. Enjoy


----------



## Ajaikumar (Sep 6, 2017)

dvojinov said:


> to get DOLBY ATMOS you have to have DOLBY ATMOS HARDWARE one cant do a magic trick and preform DOLBY ATMOS on hardware that doesn't have the specification .
> So you should have an ATMOS receiver/decoder and a speaker setup of at least 5.1.2 everything else is BULLSHIT !|
> learn something :
> 
> ...





ok you're saying that dolby atmos is hardware dependant. 
But, i got a modded driver for dolby audio driver from here   -- >     https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ek-hd-audio-driver-mod-for-windows-10.232921/

After applying this mod my laptop's audio quality has improved significantly how it happened if it is hardware dependant ?


----------



## dvojinov (Sep 6, 2017)

it is audio enhancer pure software solution  just like freaking SRS , Creative MB5 /MB3  , even that Dolby digital + is software solution , Dolby Atmos for Headphones is software solution I have it licensed form MS for my laptop that didn't came with any enhancement like Dolby Digital + , Audio by Harman or Audio by Beats (like on my wife's hp envy) all of this are nothing more then software enhancements designed for specific speakers build in laptops ..its a freaking joke all together.

If you like it ..use it but it is not Dolby ATMOS as it should be , Audio by HARMAN for example just indicates that this specific laptop has audio speakers and some software enhancements done by Harman that by far doesn't mean it will work on other system even if , it is useless as this enhancements are designed for specific speakers .

Microsoft offering Dolby Atmos for Headphones is again a pseudo 3D winch will give you more immersive sound and a feeling of kind of spacious 3d sound audio however again it is marketing trick advertising name of ATMOS and now possibly you might look for some real products in some future however it is 2 ch STEREO ENHANCED PSEUDO 3D AUDIO ..now if you still dont get it then ..fuck I cant help you .


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 6, 2017)

Ajaikumar said:


> After applying this mod my laptop's audio quality has improved significantly how it happened if it is hardware dependant ?


It's now been EQ'd. That is all. The question you may want to be asking is why wasn't the original driver from the OEM that good in the first place...


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 6, 2017)

Well this thread appears to be going along nicely... 

Dolby atmos for headphones is only a software solution as far as I'm aware.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 6, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Well this thread appears to be going along nicely...
> 
> Dolby atmos is only a software solution as far as I'm aware.


 Did you look at the link posted above? It requires specialized speakers. Yes, most of it is software, but that software needs very specific hardware (either speakers already in the ceiling, or speakers that fire up at your roof. Proper speaker calibration for distance is also highly critical). I actually have a full ATMOS set-up. Cool, but not worth it, because it makes that "sweet spot" for where the audio is perfect even smaller than before.


----------



## dvojinov (Sep 6, 2017)

if you have a realtak audio in your laptop you always have access to HW EQ whatever you have additional software enhancements or brand optimistions or  none it is on the driver level and accessible through realtek audio manager


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 6, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Did you look at the link posted above? It requires specialized speakers. Yes, most of it is software, but that software needs very specific hardware (either speakers already in the ceiling, or speakers that fire up at your roof. Proper speaker calibration for distance is also highly critical). I actually have a full ATMOS set-up. Cool, but not worth it, because it makes that "sweet spot" for where the audio is perfect even smaller than before.



I meant atmos for headphones.

Edited for clarity.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 6, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Well this thread appears to be going along nicely...
> 
> Dolby atmos for headphones is only a software solution as far as I'm aware.


And it's included in Win 10 since the Creators Update.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 6, 2017)

ofc people are aware that w/o the speakers,any surround is not real? right?

imagine if you could just install software/firmware and *Poof!* you've got the device it is intended for ? . If that were the case, id install a Mercedez benz onboard software in my Wives Hyundai, and she'd be driving a new SLK .


----------



## dvojinov (Sep 6, 2017)




----------

